# Kingston Releases HyperX Beast Ram



## $ingh (Nov 29, 2012)

Kingston Technology Company, Inc., the independent world leader in memory products, today announced HyperX Beast, the latest addition to the HyperX product line. It matches high performance with the largest available capacities and is XMP ready. With its eye-catching aggressive heatspreader design, HyperX Beast is aimed at hardcore gamers, PC modders, content creators and overclockers who want high-performing hardware in an innovative design.

HyperX Beast is part of the Predator family, the premiere memory line offered by Kingston for power users. HyperX Beast features kits up to 2400MHz for faster processing times in applications requiring maximum performance, and is available in capacities from 8GB-64GB. The new heatspreader color and design adds diversity and character to the current HyperX memory offerings. It is designed to work with third-generation Intel Core i5 and i7 processors as well as the latest AMD A-Series processors. For added benefit, HyperX Beast is Intel XMP ready so users can easily achieve the best performance optimization by simply selecting a speed profile, hand-tuned by Kingston engineers.


Kingston HyperX Beast Specifications:
Capacity: 8GB, 16GB, 32GB and 64GB in kits of two, four and eight
Frequency (speed):1600MHZ-2400MHz
CAS Latency: CL9, CL10, CL11
Voltage: 1.5v -1.65v operating voltage enables stable overclocking
XMP Ready: Higher-performing frequencies, timings and voltage are attainable by simply enabling Intel's Extreme Memory Profile.
Compatible: Designed to work in P55, H67, P67, Z68, H61 (AG), X79 and Z77 Intel chipsets; as well as A75, A87, A88, A89, A78, and E35 (Fusion) AMD chipsets
Reliable: 100-percent tested
Guaranteed: Lifetime warranty, free technical support


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

64gb !!!!! :waw:


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 29, 2012)

what about the prices ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Dec 2, 2012)

2x 4 GB costs just less than 5K


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

Well prices will be comparable to Gskill and Corsair Vengeance or they won't sell.


----------

